

Uber's real time car map is fake - dsheynin
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-07/28/uber-algorithm-fake

======
bpicolo
I'm not really sure extrapolating that from surge pricing is a valid way to
study it.

~~~
hyperhopper
Thats not whats going on, they just mentioned surge pricing itself was based
on extrapolation.

~~~
bpicolo
Looking back at it, I may have misread. <3

